# University of North Carolina School of the Arts??



## Â° C.L.? (Jul 13, 2013)

The Hollywood Reporter mentions this school, and ranks her at No.12, even better than chapman, TU. But I know it is unreasonable to make a school list we want to go for study just according to this magazine. But there is little information about UNCSA, does anybody knows about this school? - MFA FILMMKING


----------



## Kritz (Jul 15, 2013)

I would recommend UNC Wilmington over SA. Wilmington is currently the 3rd top filmmaking city in the US. From what I've heard, UNC-W also has a great filming program.  You should look into it.


----------



## Julia L (Aug 28, 2019)

Kritz said:


> I would recommend UNC Wilmington over SA. Wilmington is currently the 3rd top filmmaking city in the US. From what I've heard, UNC-W also has a great filming program.  You should look into it.


This is very untrue. We have several students at UNCSA who came here after UNCW and said the last years of their lives had been worthless compared to their education at SA.


----------

